# Travelling from the UK to the USA with multiple convictions (criminal record)



## bigsmoke8 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am 21 years old Black British from the UK of course and me and my younger brother want to visit the USA one day. The thing is we both have quite a criminal record some of it is spent by now though.  Here it is anyways;

Me ages included when crime commited
20- Convicted for agrivated burglary (18 months prison)
19- Convicted for burglary (electronic tag + suspended sentence & 6 months prohbation)
19- Arrested for going equiped (No further action)
18- Arrested for theft (No further action)
17- Convicted for Taking and driving away (4 months prohbation)
14- Convicted for armed robbery and handling stolen goods (2 months prison)

My younger brother 20 years old
19- Convicted for burglary (9 months prison)
18- Convicted for burglary (electronic tag + suspended sentence & 6 months prohbation)
18- Arrested for going equiped (No further action)
17- Arrested for theft (No further action)
16- Convicted for Taking and driving away (2 months prohbation)

So I have 4 convictions and a total of 6 arrests while my brother has 3 conviction with a total of 5 arrests

Should we lie on visa forms and just get a Visa Waiver hoping customs doesn't put us to the side and interegate us. I know this happens by the passengers showing signs of nerveness which I doubt we will raise alarm. But we're black and from what I see the USA has a thing for profiling young black males anyways. I know if pulled to the side and asked if we have criminal records would be hard for us to keep straigt faces.

OR

Should we admit it before hand and attempt to get a visa in the UK. If so what is our chances of getting one? 

By the way I believe we have payed our price back to society plus we're both in a course soon to be employed. That is all behind us.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2011)

My brothers got a few bits of naughtiness on his record but goes to the states a lot, just doesnt declare it on the waiver form. You should be fine.


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2011)

if you declare it, they'll never let you in i expect. don't declare it and you'll probably be fine, though you obviously run the risk of possibly being sent back at the border. not particularly likely but i'm sure someone can give you the lowdown on exactly how likely that might be in a bit.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Basically it's a gamble with convictions - you should be fine but you might be unlucky -but here's the other important bit: when you get to the US make sure you have a proper place to stay written down on your form and a return flight booked. People can get refused entry if they're not convinced that you're only there on holiday but - again - this all seems pretty much down to pot luck.

I'd say go for it as I doubt if they'd let you in otherwise.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't you need to get a visa before you travel now as opposed to filling a form in on the plane?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Don't you need to get a visa before you travel now as opposed to filling a form in on the plane?


Yes, it's an electronic form now that comes with the added bonus of you having to pay for the privilege.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2011)

No drugs convictions is good.

Are any of the convictions for offences that could get you more than 5 years inside? If so they will know about it and not let you in. If not, go for it.

If you are going to get refused and are desperate to go, changing your name via marriage or deed pole does fuck up their systems.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh and with a list like this:

Me ages included when crime commited
20- Convicted for agrivated burglary (18 months prison)
19- Convicted for burglary (electronic tag + suspended sentence & 6 months prohbation)
19- Arrested for going equiped (No further action)
18- Arrested for theft (No further action)
17- Convicted for Taking and driving away (4 months prohbation)
14- Convicted for armed robbery and handling stolen goods (2 months prison)

My younger brother 20 years old
19- Convicted for burglary (9 months prison)
18- Convicted for burglary (electronic tag + suspended sentence & 6 months prohbation)
18- Arrested for going equiped (No further action)
17- Arrested for theft (No further action)
16- Convicted for Taking and driving away (2 months prohbation)

You should consider a different vocation, you both appear to be crap at crime


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I the only person who noticed armed robbery at age 14!!!!!!ffs.


----------



## gingino (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi  wat do u think my chances are with multiple minor convictions including drink driving twice, they want me to have a medical but i have never heard anyone else having to do this>?????????


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 23, 2011)

are you applying for a resident's/student's visa?


----------



## gingino (Aug 27, 2011)

No just a holiday  visa, started the process a couple of years ago and when they mentioned the medical I gave up, it was gonna be another 200 quid and another trip to London and the date was gettin too close. But now my gf wants to go back and wants me to go through the whole process again but every forum I hav ever seen never mentions anyone needing a medical, don't want to waste my time if they will say no anyway


----------



## gingino (Aug 27, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> are you applying for a resident's/student's visa?


Hi that was a reply for u x


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2011)

In the case of entry to the USA convictions are never spent by the way!


----------



## peter-boy (Sep 1, 2011)

Fingerprints Scan?

has there been someone who has been to the US with a criminal record (for more than one crime) and if so can you please tell me dose anything come up on the fingerprint scan and also can someone tell me what they ask at the customs about a criminal record or anything else.

I hope that someone can help me out with this as i fly over to the US at the end of this month (28th September 2011)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Don't you need to get a visa before you travel now as opposed to filling a form in on the plane?


Is that just to america?
You need a visa to visit for a holiday?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2011)

peter-boy said:


> Fingerprints Scan?
> 
> has there been someone who has been to the US with a criminal record (for more than one crime) and if so can you please tell me dose anything come up on the fingerprint scan and also can someone tell me what they ask at the customs about a criminal record or anything else.
> 
> I hope that someone can help me out with this as i fly over to the US at the end of this month (28th September 2011)


Isn't the fingerprint scan just for crimes in that country? Do something wrong, go on file, and you are never going back.


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 1, 2011)

bigsmoke8 said:


> Should we lie on visa forms and just get a Visa Waiver hoping customs doesn't put us to the side and interegate us.


 
I suggest you find out the consequences you are risking if you get "lifted" when you land in America. Your passport will be "flagged" on the computer systems both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dearmolish (Mar 2, 2012)

Im also in this same situation, however I dont have multiple convictions, I just have the 1, I was caught with an ounce of weed, and charged with possesion with intent to supply, I only got a community service and a suspended sentance. I am definately gonna lie and go about it the Visa Waiver way, but whats the chances of it not working?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2012)

FYI: There is a huge thread here:
*Travelling from the UK to the USA with a criminal record*

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-a-criminal-record.88652/page-6#post-10966058


----------



## 1%er (Mar 11, 2012)

A friend of mine who has many convictions applied for his CRO check from the police and it came back as not known.

He told me that a few years ago in the UK all the records were transferred from the different police systems into a central database and at that time about 250,000 records were incorrectly added to the system, this was in many newspapers at the time I'm told.

It would seem to me that the best thing you can do is apply for your information from the police and see if you are still on their records. if not you don't have a problem and you can find out for about 10 UK pounds.


----------



## gag (Sep 25, 2012)

hi i have a criminal past will they let me in i am donating a kidney ???


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2012)

Depends who you nicked the kidney off, innit.


----------



## nibbles (Jan 27, 2013)

why would the US want a useless cunt like *bigsmoke8* in their country,what 14 does armed robbery,a prick , a prick that will be poor for the rest of his live, a nobody who spend most of his life in prison,a twat who in life see's brixton and hackneym probably killing someone for a blackberry, yeah that makes sense spend 15 years in prison for £50 .You people if you want to be taken serious and not as jokes as you are now, you have to wise up and be men, not children like you are. If i had *bigsmoke8* name i would report to the US Homeland security.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 28, 2013)

More to the point, why do you want to bump a two year old dead thread that isn't even the main thread on this subject just to have a go at the OP - who has not even been back here in the two years since?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2013)

nibbles said:


> why would the US want a useless cunt like *bigsmoke8* in their country,what 14 does armed robbery,a prick , a prick that will be poor for the rest of his live, a nobody who spend most of his life in prison,a twat who in life see's brixton and hackneym probably killing someone for a blackberry, yeah that makes sense spend 15 years in prison for £50 .You people if you want to be taken serious and not as jokes as you are now, you have to wise up and be men, not children like you are. If i had *bigsmoke8* name i would report to the US Homeland security.



Yes we should kill anyone with a criminal conviction and stop them polluting the gene pool..


----------



## bpern (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all.
I have a refugee travel document (UN convention 1951) issued in the uk by UKBA.  I have to apply for visas for every country I fly to, which is business with work.  I have a business trip coming to go to ny.  I have been convicted (2006) driving without insurance, and fined.  Under Uk law, my conviction is spent.  Under US law, I still have a conviction, that will never be spent.  I have read most of the posts in this blog.  However, due to the fact I have to apply for a visa, I think I have to state the conviction, and get the certificate from the ACPO.  What do you guys reckon?  Has anyone here been on a similar situation?

And just incase I have re-posted a query that has been replied to before, thousands of apologies.

Thanks all.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 8, 2013)

Just because this site is high in your google results doesn't mean there are any experts here. There aren't. Sorry. Actually, what with you having  a refugee travel doc you probably qualify as our expert now.


----------



## gramzithedon (Aug 2, 2014)

nibbles said:


> why would the US want a useless cunt like *bigsmoke8* in their country,what 14 does armed robbery,a prick , a prick that will be poor for the rest ois live, a nobody who spend mot of dshhhjjujis life in prison,a twat who in life see's brixton and hackneym probably killing someone for a blackberry, yeah that makes sense spend 15 years in prison for £50 .You people if you want to be taken serious and not as jokes as you are now, you have to wise up and be men, not children like you are. If i had *bigsmoke8* name i would report to the US Homeland security.


to nibbles. u oviously were bullied at school,or  and, were tryin to fit in  did loats of ,bad,stuff got caught then became a gradd


----------



## gramzithedon (Aug 2, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Yes we should kill anyone with a criminal conviction and stop them polluting the gene pool..j
> 
> lol thanks for sarcastics ass wiping that guy. all humans hav souls. people that commit theft related offences without violence r usually not evil. fair enuf i beleve nonces shud come forward n get help b4 they commit henous acts  or fwce casyration as , in our country at least we dont agree with forceable srx or sex with children. so if they want to liv here they wil hav to be sexually defunct. i bet alot of sex cases wud agree n prefer yhat to life in jail for a crime wich disgusts most of us non evil humans.. iam a ex prolific prioty offenda. never any nonce crimes just theft  no violence either . im wirh a a usa bird who born here livd there 29 years n gt deport for crime they hate crimminals no mata wot crime i say try it n the first asian/ muslim/irish(im


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 2, 2014)

edit and post outside the [quotes] boxes..


----------

